# 1st Bulk Order aka HELP!



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

So, I just got a call back from a meat market I had asked for bulk pricing. After talking to them originally, I wasn't holding out much hope for a good deal. I was pleasantly suprised though, the prices are 1/2 what they are in the store...

Turkey Neck 30lb case, $0.55/lb = $16.50
Chicken Neck 40lb case, $0.65/lb = $26.00
Chicken Gizzards 40lb case, $0.99/lb = 39.60 case
Beef Heart 40lb case, $0.79/lb = $31.60
Beef Liver 40lb case, $0.89/lb = $22.25
Pork Heart 60lb case, $0.69/lb = $41.40

Are these good prices? I know they are way better than what I have been paying. I was thinking of ordering the "staples" in bulk, then I can pick up variety items when they are on sale.

This weekend I am going to pick up a chest freezer. Any size recommendations?

Right now I am only feeding Jayda raw (14mo GSD, 60lbs). I may add my 8lb dog and 10lb cat later (they show no interest right now).

How much would you order, and of what?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those prices look terrific to me!! Ask about chicken backs too. Those are cheaper than necks here.

Minimum 7 cu ft. Probably a 10.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I would order:
Case Turkey necks 
Case Chicken necks
Case Beef heart
Case Pork heart

Those prices are great, way better than mine. 

Just some tips for ya:

I'm not sure if it's possible but I wouldn't order a whole case of beef liver. 40lb. of liver would take FOREVER to go through if the dogs only eat like 6 oz a day put together (that's highballing it I'm guessing?). Plus it would be a pain to package such small portions. 

The chicken backs usually are cheaper but IMO more work. Especially when you're trying to get the weight right. Lots more cutting. Same goes for chicken leg quarters. 
My new favorite thing to feed is necks. They're so small already that you just have to toss them till they weigh the right amount. If you do have to cut them they're not super hard.

The reason I didn't add the gizzards is because I believe they're MM and you already have 100lb of that.

Another tip is to buy really big Tupperware containers and stack as much food as you can into one thing instead of processing them individually. That way, you can defrost whatever you need and then measure out individual meals when it's feeding time.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What I do for my bulk orders is pick it up on a day when I know I will not be busy.

I break down all my meat into daily meals and package them in freezer sized zip lock bags. You can reuse these too and they are not as bulky as tupperware.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I used to use freezer zip lock bags but I found that even the best brands leak. So you have to take the time to double bag them and then defrost the freezer to clean it because it still leaks through the garbage bags.
With large Tupperware containers, you can stack lots more food in without doing the time consuming process of individual packaging and you can neatly stack them in the freezer with no leaks. I love it. 
When you're ready to use it, you measure it on the spot. So much easier for me now. 
They do take up a lot of room but it's worth it. 

Plus, I found that with ziplocks the outside gets nasty and greasy from the you touching them and the meat. The containers stay clean on the outside.
Also, even though I would wash them to reuse, after a while they would start to STINK like old meat and blood. Ew!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I don't know how you have the patience to package all that meat! LOL


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I put the UWP prices in RED



> Originally Posted By: doxsee
> Turkey Neck 30lb case, $0.55/lb = $16.50 <span style="color: #FF0000">$.55 </span>
> Chicken Neck 40lb case, $0.65/lb = $26.00 <span style="color: #FF0000">$.57 with skin, $.45 skinless </span>
> Chicken Gizzards 40lb case, $0.99/lb = 39.60 case <span style="color: #FF0000">$.79 </span>
> ...


Some of the UWP case sizes are different.

Cats are usually easier to start with a ground product (a premade with bone or DIY) and your 8 lb pup is going to be very limited to what RMBs they can handle so you might want to get some ground stuff for them as well.

Size of freezer - I would go with something on the smaller side since you don't have as many mouths to feed.

Have you checked Craigslist? I see freezers being given away for FREE all the time!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliI used to use freezer zip lock bags but I found that even the best brands leak. So you have to take the time to double bag them and then defrost the freezer to clean it because it still leaks through the garbage bags.
> With large Tupperware containers, you can stack lots more food in without doing the time consuming process of individual packaging and you can neatly stack them in the freezer with no leaks. I love it.
> When you're ready to use it, you measure it on the spot. So much easier for me now.
> They do take up a lot of room but it's worth it.
> ...


Really? I have yet to have a leaker! *fingers crossed*

I use to use tupperware but found it took up too much space in my freezer so I switched to bags. I usually only use them once (too lazy to reuse) but I should... haha.. 

I buy enough for about 3 months as I do not have a car when I am away at school so I would have to suppliment from the grocery store if I didn't buy as much as I do, this is why I pre-package everything. This way I have room in my freezer for everything.

I usually put all the RBM's (16 ounces)in a seperate bag and the MM (14.4 ounces) and OM (1.6 ounces) in another, this way all I have to do is pull out the bag I need and defrost them the night before (I usually give half frozen because I forget to take them out at night..







). 

I also feed my cats raw so this helps as well with feeding 4 animals. Makes my life simiplier in the long run.. haha..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use cheap sandwich bags and put them in the gallon freezer bags from Aldi's. The sandwich bags leak when they thaw but the bags are so cheap I don't care.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The plastic tupperware stuff will crack and break when frozen.

I put large plastic garbage bags at the bottom of my freezer to catch any drips. Then I put the filled ziplock bags inside a small garbage bag. This contains any possible leaking.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Eep! I hope that doesn't happen to mine.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Laurie, how do you go about ordering from UWP? That's definitely an option to consider, although, I think the prices are close enough where it might not be worth the drive. The place that I got the prices from is about 10 minutes from home.

I got my freezer, I found one on clearance for cheap =) I'd been watching adds, but the ones I was seeing were 15-20 years old and I didn't know if I wanted to mess with disposal if they didn't work


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: doxseeLaurie, how do you go about ordering from UWP? That's definitely an option to consider, although, I think the prices are close enough where it might not be worth the drive. The place that I got the prices from is about 10 minutes from home.


Contact Russ Krantz at 800-832-0517 x3134. He is a salesman for UWP and is used to dealing with us 'crazy dog people' and know what we look for.

Depending on your location and the amount you order they may deliver it right to your door.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

What size freezer do you recommend that would allow for bulk orders (like what is listed in the our menu section) and for me to use as well? I have been looking at a 14.8 cubit (GE) from Home Depot. Is that plenty big. I will be going this weekend to look at them. And probably wait until the day after Thanksgiving to get one. I looked on Craigslist and around here I didn't like anything I saw so far. Plus I really can't pick anything up - still can't lift more than 10 lbs since surgery. And it will be 2nd week of December before I can think about lifting.


----------

